# Deutz-Allis 8-28: Thoughts, opinions, parts availability?



## skell (Oct 9, 2012)

Looking for some advice/information!

I've been keeping my eyes open all summer for a used snowblower. I recently came across one that intrigued me. 
As my the title of the thread suggests, it a Deutz-Allis 8-28. I am not sure of the year. It looks very similar to the Simplicity machines that I have also seen. The thing looks to be built like a tank...but I wanted to find some more info on the brand and have been coming up empty handed. If anyone has any info on them, I would greatly appreciate the shared knowledge.
I don't have any problems working on the snowblower myself. So I'm wondering is if anyone knows if parts are still available for these? And where would I locate them? 

Any info/help or even thoughts on this snowblower would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

It's a simplicity painted green. They also made tractors. If it's a good deal, buy it .There should be no trouble getting parts for that bad boy.


----------



## skell (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the response and confirming my suspicions! May have to see what kind of wheeling and dealing I can manage! 

Thanks again!


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

same as a 870 simplicity (mid to late 80's I'd guess)watch and make sure the pins come out of the axles, they can be a pita to remove. Also to remove the recoil is either engine or handle bars off. The gas line is behind it! Engine off is easier IMHO. These blowers are great and Simplicity still makes that frame under there PRO/Commercial line.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Deitz-Allis*

Interesting looking blower. Something I hadn't seen before is a reflector mounted on the front of the gas tank.
I noticed no belt cover. If possible, insure that comes along if you get the blower. If not, you'll either want to see if a Simplicity one fits or make one.
Looks to be a fairly solid machine.

Paul


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

That ain't a reflector it is an amber light. Simplicity belt cover will fit. Let us know if you buy this thing


----------



## skell (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you for the replys! Unfortunately, somebody beat me to the deal. So the search continues! Thanks again for the help! This site is a great resource.


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Deutz Allis Sno Pro II 828*

Saw this old thread,a guy near me is selling 1 for $150.00 ,it had a carb rebuild new spark plug and belt,do you think it's a good deal?Thanks For your help Kensico


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

sounds like a pretty good deal.see if it starts good and see how it runs. then check everything else out. good luck gayland


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks will check out tomorrow,see how it goes


----------

